# Wood Size : Milling,drying and storeing for future use.



## PaulK (Jul 24, 2010)

Hope this is the correct forum to ask this. I have recently hit on the idea (considering the price of timber) of collecting logs from trees cut down by our local municipality, having them milled, dried and stored for future use. Right now I have some pine or fir I have yet to identify, some Yellowwood (Podocarpus Falcatus) and some Rooihout (Berchemia Zeyheri) logs. I have not yet decided what to do with the Rooihout and Yellowwood and would like to know what size I should have the logs cut into so that I have the most options in the future. I intend using the fir (or pine) for counter tops in my kitchen and will get these sliced into 16mm thick planks (about 3/4 inch). What sizes to cut the other logs into for unknown future use? (The logs are from 10" to 2' in diameter). Any advice?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

PaulK said:


> What sizes to cut the other logs into for unknown future use?


The age old question. If you had a specific idea in mind then yes it would be much easier to figure out. You just have to think in general, like what you generally use or what you may want to make in the future. If you use a lot of thick stock in your work now, or would like to then cut a good portion of it thick. For me general purpose milling is 75% 4/4, 15% 6/4 and 10% 8/4. That most often (not always) suits my needs.






.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul, 

If you're intending to make fine, finished counter tops with nice dimensioned trim then sure 3/4" could be ideal. But if you're thinking rustic then I wouldn't mill them less than 6/4 or perhaps even 7/4 to allow for processing. 

The Rooihout I had never heard of, but just did a little digging and if it is Pink Ivory then it is a highly coveted wood over here. I have a little of it myself and it's beautiful, turns very well, and makes fantastic furniture because of its dense, hard fine texture. 

I just took a look at a hunk of Yellowwood that I have also, and the chunk that I have is pretty bland as far as character but seems to be also a hard and heavy wood which would be great for furniture and turning. 


When in doubt mill thicker as you can always resaw later. Of course, you can always laminate later too.  Keep us updated if you will. 




.


----------



## PaulK (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Texas and Daren. I'm a relative newbie to woodworking and your replies confirmed my common sense opinion. Just wanted to be sure I was correct - I'm going to have them milled as thick as possible and cut to my needs in future. Rooihout (translation = Redwood) is the local Afrikaans name for Pink Ivory I suppose - although the tree logs I have are almost oxblood red in color - I suppose they will fade as all woods do and then possibly look "pink"? They were identified to me as Berchemia Zeyheri by our city Botanical Gardens. They were saved by me from being chopped up for firewood by a local charcoal maker who also collects what our municipality decides to chop down. Thanks again.


----------

